# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Печать этикетки 1С 8 Розница

## Maksym

Всем привет,

Следующая ситуация: необходимо при продаже товара печатать этикетку (которая наклеивается на товар). Каким образом реализовать эту функцию в РМК (рабочее место кассира)?

Пробовал через чекККМ - не получается, поскольку на чеке отображаются все товары, выбранные кассиром при продаже, а тут необходимо этикетку на каждый товар (из конкретного вида номенклатуры).

----------


## alexsmir

> необходимо при продаже товара печатать этикетку (которая наклеивается на товар).


Должна быть "печать ценников". В Торговле 8 точно есть, в рознице незнаю. Если этого нет, нужно сделать внешнюю обработку.

----------


## Maksym

> Должна быть "печать ценников". В Торговле 8 точно есть, в рознице незнаю. Если этого нет, нужно сделать внешнюю обработку.


Внешний обработчик печати ценников и этикеток есть.
Но, можно напечатать их в "операционной системе". Мне надо из РМК.

Коротко поясню: есть вид номенклатуры - пиво. В РМК кассир может выбрать сорт пива и его литраж. Клиент может заказать несколько сортов разного объема. При получении денег и проведении операции по кассе кассиром, требуется печать этикетки на каждую позицию товара вида номенклатуры "пиво". Потом этикетика кассиром клеится на бутылку и дается довольному покупателю.

----------


## alexsmir

> Но, можно напечатать их в "операционной системе"


А печать на чем? Ведь фиксация деятельности кассы на соответствующие регистрирующие аппараты. Или Вы хотите принтер поставить?

----------


## Maksym

> А печать на чем? Ведь фиксация деятельности кассы на соответствующие регистрирующие аппараты. Или Вы хотите принтер поставить?


Фискальный регистратор - стоит эмулятор. Чеки физически не выдаю.

Печатать - на принтере этикеток (есть).

----------


## alexsmir

> на принтере этикеток


взаимодействие РМ кассира и базы представляю  слабо, не сталкивался, но в соседней ветки видел, что с него можно выйти в базу, а значит и управлять (нужно только обработка)

----------


## Maksym

> взаимодействие РМ кассира и базы представляю  слабо, не сталкивался, но в соседней ветки видел, что с него можно выйти в базу, а значит и управлять (нужно только обработка)


По сути в РМК вводится (или получена от базы) вся инфа которая должна пойти на принтер. Как только реализовать? :)

----------


## alexsmir

> По сути в РМК вводится (или получена от базы) вся инфа которая должна пойти на принтер


Может принтер завязать на базу, а печать должен при нажатии какой-либо клавиши на РМК

----------


## Maksym

> Может принтер завязать на базу, а печать должен при нажатии какой-либо клавиши на РМК


Как это сделать? Готов завязать :)

----------


## beerofeel

*alexsmir*

На самом деле, я думаю, нужно физическое вмешательство в код. 
Всё "практически" реализовано в базовой конфигурации. Единственный нюанс, нужно чтобы печать происходила не предварительно для товара, а вместо чека.

----------


## Maksym

> *alexsmir*
> 
> На самом деле, я думаю, нужно физическое вмешательство в код. 
> Всё "практически" реализовано в базовой конфигурации. Единственный нюанс, нужно чтобы печать происходила не предварительно для товара, а вместо чека.


Придется искать фрилансера :) Разбираться в коде времени нет.

----------


## beerofeel

*alexsmir*

Подробнее, допустим 
- есть весы, термопринтер и товар на развес (мясо).
Задача, чтобы после того как продавец взвесил товар, термопринтер печатал этикетку (по шаблону) на данный товар.

----------


## Maksym

> *alexsmir*
> 
> Подробнее, допустим 
> - есть весы, термопринтер и товар на развес (мясо).
> Задача, чтобы после того как продавец взвесил товар, термопринтер печатал этикетку (по шаблону) на данный товар.


С весами все просто - они есть в торговом оборудовании.
Т.е. это базовая функция - печать термоэтикетки.

Привязано к весовому товару (в номенклатуре).

----------

